# Some Black Friday Deals 2020



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought some ODD Groove midi packs. Great prices. Save up to 60%, no coupon needed. Plus over $50 they take off another 20%.








Premium MIDI Drum Loops with a Human Groove - OddGrooves Drum Loops


Buy premium MIDI drum loops for EZdrummer, Superior Drummer, Addictive Drums, Steven Slate Drums, Sonic Reality I-Map and General MIDI. All recorded live by a pro drummer.




oddgrooves.com






3 Sigma Audio is 20% off everything. BF2020 is the discount code. They have some kill ir's, especially the acoustic guitar ir's.








3 Sigma Audio - Production Tools for World Class Guitar Tone


3 Sigma Audio is the industry leader in guitar production tools. 60 new guitar cabinet speaker impulse responses and Kemper Profiles available now.




www.3sigmaaudio.com





Not music related but for insoles and orthopedic insoles Tread Labs make really good products. They are having great sale now. 








Tread Labs


Tread Labs are the last insoles you'll ever buy. For flat feet to high arches, our insoles are guaranteed for a Million Miles. Free shipping and returns.




treadlabs.com





Solo Guitars is having 10% off.


https://www.solomusicgear.com/solo-black-friday-cyber-monday-sale/



Shopper Plus is having 20% off and free shipping. They sell all kinds of stuff, but the sell cables, connectors etc. that are really nice for a super price. Discount code BF2020


https://www.shopperplus.ca/



Groove3 is a training video site. They are offering $99 One Year All-Access Passes & 50% Off ALL Downloads .




__





Tutorial Videos for Recording, Mixing & Production


Groove3 creates top-notch video tutorials for Logic Pro X, Pro Tools, Studio One, Ableton Live, Reason, Plug-Ins, Mixing and Mastering and more. Contact us at 800-460-7509.




www.groove3.com


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Izotope Holiday Bundle at Sweetwater - but online delivery so should be available worldwide:





holidaybun | Sweetwater


View all results for holidaybun at Sweetwater — the world's leading music technology and instrument retailer!




www.sweetwater.com





$900 value of plugins for $50


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Truefire annual subscription of $99








Black Friday Blitz 2022 - TrueFire


4 Massive, Limited-Time Deals You Won't Want to Miss!




truefire.com


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Only put a small order at NextGen... Being very quiet...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Tubestore has a BF sale on.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Revelation Cables (Canadian!) is 20% off everything.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> Being very quiet...


Only because kijiji doesn’t have Black Friday sales.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

JHS is running 15% off their pedals at retailers who want to participate. L&M is not one of those retailers but they do price match.


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

Reverb has $25 off any purchase $50 or higher. Code is 25off50


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Jeffery Young said:


> Reverb has $25 off any purchase $50 or higher. Code is 25off50


Well, this could be a problem.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Solo guitars has a few things on sale that I need so will do that - a couple of tools and stock up strings mostly.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

DaddyDog said:


> Revelation Cables (Canadian!) is 20% off everything.


good timing....I need a cable. Will try these guys


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Scottone said:


> good timing....I need a cable. Will try these guys


 I looked too but I’m not the type of guy who spends $135 on one guitar cord 😳


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Scottone said:


> good timing....I need a cable. Will try these guys





traynor_garnet said:


> I looked too but I’m not the type of guy who spends $135 on one guitar cord 😳


Check the link in the first post for Shopper Plus. The cables are very high quality and the lowest prices around.
When you get to the site there is a drop-down menu, find them there. They are in Canada.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

qcomponents.ca seems to have a 10% off speaker sale. 

anyone seeing speakers on sale anywhere in Canada


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Jeffery Young said:


> Reverb has $25 off any purchase $50 or higher. Code is 25off50


umm, where did you find this? I'm on their email list but never got it and don't see it on the web page. Good deal!!


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

DavidP said:


> umm, where did you find this? I'm on their email list but never got it and don't see it on the web page. Good deal!!


Not an email, but I don’t fully remember. I think it may have come up while I was on Reverb as some sort of notification (not a Reverb message).


----------



## dkgable (Nov 29, 2020)

traynor_garnet said:


> I looked too but I’m not the type of guy who spends $135 on one guitar cord 😳


Actually, our cables start at $48CAD ($38.39 with the 20% off)  And we have lots of coloured ones currently for $55 with the sale.

This link will show you all our cables, with the lowest priced ones first. Hope that helps! Don't forget code BLKFRI for 20% off. Ends tonight!






Guitar Cables Archives - Revelation Cable Company







revelationcablecompany.com


----------

